# colostomy reversal



## MEZIESKY (Apr 10, 2008)

I need help.  Which code do you use for a colostomy reversal ???? 

MEZIESKY


----------



## DebbieP (Apr 10, 2008)

You Can Use Procedure Codes 44340 - 44345. You Will Need To Review The Operative Report To Level Of The Procedure.


----------



## MEZIESKY (Apr 10, 2008)

Thank you !


----------



## cmartin (Apr 16, 2008)

If by reversal you mean take-down or closure, it's 44620 with no resection, 44626 for closure with resection & colorectal anastomosis, or 44625 for closure with resection & any other type of anastomosis.
C.Martin CPC-GENSG


----------

